# Live Review: Hippiefest in Toronto



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

TORONTO -- The Hippie era is four decades old, and while the term Woodstock is known as much for Snoopy's pal in the Peanuts cartoon as it is the cornerstone rock festival, fans last night at Toronto's Molson Amphitheatre went down a musical memory lane for Hippiefest. 

More...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> TORONTO -- The Hippie era is four decades old, and while the term Woodstock is known as much for Snoopy's pal in the Peanuts cartoon as it is the cornerstone rock festival, fans last night at Toronto's Molson Amphitheatre went down a musical memory lane for Hippiefest.
> 
> More...




...i heard this morning that the show was somewhat less than stellar, aside from the zombies.

-dh


----------

